# Eclipse RAP und JUnit Integration



## achillesat (13. Okt 2010)

Ich muss in Eclipse RAP Junit Test zum laufen bringen weiß aber nicht wie das funktioniert. 
Wenn ich in Eclipse rechts klick auf ein Package mache und dann Run as -> RAP Junit Test kommt die Meldung "No Tests found with test runner "Junit4". 
Ich hab bei Google zwar folgende Seite gefunden: Klick

Wenn man unter tooling klickt wird es erklärt, aber ich verstehe es nicht wirklich. 

Ich hoffe es kann mir einer helfen.
Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Marcinek (13. Okt 2010)

Was verstehst du nicht?

Schon das angeschaut:

RapUITesting - Eclipsepedia


----------



## achillesat (13. Okt 2010)

Das hab ich mir noch noch nicht angeschaut, aber habe es mir jetzt mal durchgelesen. Dieses erklärt alles schon ausführlicher und verständlicher. 
Danke für die Info.


----------

